# Smoking Chicken



## triplebq (Feb 3, 2010)

Do you turn your chicken when smoking at home and do you leave the skin on ? I smoke mine and never turn it . I also remove the skin from breast but leave it on for whole chickens and thighs .


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 3, 2010)

The answers will be yes, no and sometimes to both turning and skin LOL. Really just a matter of preference. I personally leave skin on. I think it helps with moisture retention and I like crispy skin. Other do remove the skin for health/diet purposes. I also do not turn mine, just leave em sit till they are done.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 3, 2010)

I think breasts dry out to fast for my personal taste so I mostly use thighs. That being said when I do smoke a breast I always leave the skin on to retain moisture then hit it on the grill to crisp it


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 3, 2010)

Quarters are my chicken cut of choice and no I don't turn them.  I do sometime hit them with some I heat on the Kettle afterwards though.  Then they do get flipped.  A couple of minutes on each side.


----------



## denver dave (Feb 3, 2010)

Skin on and leave them alone until done. Except when I use a muffin pan. Then Skin on and down. Finish them out of the pan.


----------



## chaser (Feb 3, 2010)

when you smoke your chickens do you inject them w/sweet pickle brine and let them cure for 24 to 48 hours or are you using a dry rub and throwing them in the smoker?


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 3, 2010)

Goes on an stays put till it's done.  I always leave the skin on cause it helps with moisture retention.

A good brine never hurts niether!


----------



## rdknb (Feb 3, 2010)

I tend to not turn and leave the skin on.  Although I am sure m Doctor would say take the skin off, but what does he know


----------



## grampyskids (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't flip or mess with them. I love that beautiful mahogany skin. But, I always make a cut in the skin at the leg joint to allow the heat to penetrate. Also, I never cook a chicken or parts without brining. My choice.


----------



## meateater (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll either leave whole birds on breast down till done or use a keester attachment without the can. Either way I leave the skin on for the smoke to retain moisture. I use the skin and bones for a soup base. I do refrigerate the base and skim off the fat and particles. Great Question!


----------



## rrrkkk (Feb 4, 2010)

Did a beer can chicken last weekend, I used the dripping and the left over beer in the can to make a box stuffing mix. I had put a rub on the chicken and added a small amout to the beer before cooking. It was the most flavorable stuffing I have ever eaten.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 8, 2010)

Qview from this past Sunday . I used Jack Daniels charcoal with wood chips in the sack . I took the water pan out and filled it with charcaol . cooked the yard birds for three hours . They came out perfect . No more pictures as I took this with my cell phone. Perfect light blue smoke , bite through skin and pull off the bone juicey and tender chicken . Fed 11 people and there nothing left of the chicken nor the jalopeno smashed potatoes .


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 8, 2010)

I may turn it a bit not flip it, and if it starts out with skin, it remains throughout the smoke. The skin helps the meat from drying out as easily.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 18, 2010)

Texas homemade fajita rub lightly sprikled on , legs tied up tight and no brining . Jack Daniels charcoal with woodchips in the mix . Right at the end I baste the skin with hot melted stick butter and brush . I am very pleased with this process and I never turn them .


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 19, 2010)

I always brine them, and leave the skin on.  Before smoking, I spatchcock the birds and remove the keel bone so they lay flat, as they cook more quickly and evenly that way.  I also make up a nice compound butter, and slather it between skin and flesh and up into the wing and thigh areas.


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 19, 2010)

Am I correct in guessing leg quarters?  How long and at what temp do you smoke them?


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 19, 2010)

Whole chickens or parts?


----------



## mike chs (Feb 19, 2010)

mgwerks made me do some research. I've been cooking for a lot of years but had never heard the term spatchcock so I figured you had made it up but to be sure, I had to look it up. :)


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 20, 2010)

Where and how big do you make the cut?  Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## flash (Feb 20, 2010)

Smoke with skin on, never turn them, never brine them. I do spritz with a canola/lemon juice mixture to give a nice color, then finish them up on a hot grill to crisp up the skin......not that I am going to eat any. Did you hear that Doc?


----------



## insight (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh come on and give me a break!!! How in your right mind can you post a meat-porn pic like that and NOT expect to get criticized?? I am DYING over here!!!


----------



## ubekewl454 (Feb 20, 2010)

Mmmmmmm good!  You might put the colonel out of business.


----------



## 1974smokinsal (Jul 18, 2010)

how long do you smoke the quarters for?


----------



## 1974smokinsal (Jul 18, 2010)

canola/ lemon juice? whats the percentage of mix?


----------



## bubbaspq (Jul 18, 2010)

We are finding that people are almost afraid to eat our smoked chicken halves because they think it's undercooked. The meat has a beautiful smoke ring and it turns slightly pink. It is very tender and juicy and falls off the bones. We cook it to the proper temp and are very sure it is cooked completely through but we are receiving feedback about it not being done. How do we get the word out that it's safe to eat and normal for smoked chicken to look like that?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 18, 2010)

BubbaSPQ said:


> We are finding that people are almost afraid to eat our smoked chicken halves because they think it's undercooked. The meat has a beautiful smoke ring and it turns slightly pink. It is very tender and juicy and falls off the bones. We cook it to the proper temp and are very sure it is cooked completely through but we are receiving feedback about it not being done. How do we get the word out that it's safe to eat and normal for smoked chicken to look like that?


I educate all of my guest as to what happens to chicken when smoked. Also tell them that if the juice is running clear that is another sign that its cooked. Usually that helps.


----------



## juiceman (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree leave skin on for moisture and flavor.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2010)

I never take any skin off of any bird. Probably because it's so bad for you, and I love it!

My Dad was a serious breast man, but my brother & I always preferred nice legs and thighs.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






How the heck else am I supposed to say it ?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dale5351 (Aug 9, 2010)

I leave the skin on.  We tend not to eat it though.  It is good to use to add a smoke flavor to things.  Wife did black eyed peas in a crock pot and I tossed in skin from two smoked breasts, wrapped in cheese cloth.  Made them taste real good.

I also use the skin and bones in a "smoked chicken and pepperoni gumbo" that I have been making for years.  We keep a supply of smoked chicken breasts in the freezer for it.


----------



## jbee-smokin (Aug 9, 2010)

I leave mine on. I usually split mine in half when I'm doing whole birds. When I use splits I first put them on with the breast side down for the first hour then I flip them and leave them until done. I do this mainly for presentation because I like the grill marks I get on the skin side. Whole birds I just do the normal way. I have not tried brining yet, but my buddies have told me it really makes a dramatic difference. Guess I'll have to try it.

JB


----------



## kaliken (Dec 24, 2011)

Smoking two yard bird tomorrow. Marinading with Mojito lime marinade.Pictures to follow hopefully : )  Mojito lime marinade>lime,orange,and jalapeno with a lil mint. Use 1/4 cup of oil,2tbsp of water,2tbsp of apple cider or white vinegar. mix in rest of ingredients add to chicken. BAM!


----------

